# Boot hangs trying to obtain terminals



## Vikthor (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello! My system boots incorrectly and hangs trying to get terminals, it says that init can´t get ttyx. Single user mode works but I don´t know what to do. Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2021)

What version of FreeBSD? And is there a way to copy/paste the exact error? Take a picture if it's not possible to copy/paste the text.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 6, 2021)

And what hardware? On standard hardware (i86), finding tty should be trivial, so it might be unusual.

In single user mode, you debug. For example, find out what tty you are running on. Find out what other tty's exist.

What modification did you do most recently? What did you change since system last worked?


----------

